
Virtualized Windows XP coming to Windows 7 Professional and Ultimate users - chaostheory
http://wilsonbroadcast.com/2009/04/virtualized-windows-xp-coming-to-windows-7-professional-and-ultimate-users.html
======
iamelgringo
This is really going to help Win7 adoption. It's a really nice OS, and if you
have application compatability with XP, there's going to be a lot of reasons
to switch, and not so many to hold back.

